# Wired or wireless?



## Raw (Jan 28, 2013)

Right now I use an 8-port ethernet router (Linksys) with a Motorola SurfBoard SB6141 DOCSIS 3.0 ethernet Cable Modem. What is out there that will allow me to add on a wireless router capabilitiy in addition to my system, that works good?
So far with what I have, I have no complaints, it works great. I just want to add wireless too.
At any given time I have 3 pcs running and sometimes a Sony Playstation 3. However when family drops by I'd like them to be able to use their laptops via wireless here.

I was looking at a Linksys EA6500 Smart Wi-Fi Dual-Band AC Router with Gigabit and 2x USB to add to the system.
Would this work?
I dunno...I am reading some piss poor reviews on that router? Any input?
Or would I be better off just dumping my 8-port ethernet router and going straight to wireless with something like a ASUS RT-N66U Dual-Band Wireless-N900 Gigabit Router, DD-WRT Open Source support, IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n, IEEE 802.3/3u/3ab?


----------



## McSteel (Jan 28, 2013)

What do you really need? The two routers you named are based on very similar (and pretty powerful) hardware, a Broadcom 47xx LAN controller and a Broadcom 600 MHz CPU. In terms of using a Linux-based router-OS (DD-WRT, OpenWRT, etc.), the Asus is much more prone to bricking, whereas the Linksys uses small internal antennae, thus having inferior range/penetration. Is dual-band wireless essential to you? Are USB ports for storage/print sharing truly necessary? Do you plan on using complicated QoS or SPI Firewalling rules? HTTP/Keywords filtering? If not, perhaps you don't need that much CPU power.

How big is the area you'd like to cover with wi-fi signal? Do you have any special, actual needs, such as DLNA streaming, USB sharing and the like? Are there any thick walls for the signal to go through? How many concurrent clients do you expect? Do you need high speed for HD streaming?

Perhaps a nice AP/WRouter such as the TP-Link TL-WR843ND would do the trick, and not require robbing a bank...


----------



## Raw (Jan 28, 2013)

*Wow, that's a great reply.*



McSteel said:


> What do you really need? The two routers you named are based on very similar (and pretty powerful) hardware, a Broadcom 47xx LAN controller and a Broadcom 600 MHz CPU. In terms of using a Linux-based router-OS (DD-WRT, OpenWRT, etc.), the Asus is much more prone to bricking, whereas the Linksys uses small internal antennae, thus having inferior range/penetration. Is dual-band wireless essential to you? Are USB ports for storage/print sharing truly necessary? Do you plan on using complicated QoS or SPI Firewalling rules? HTTP/Keywords filtering? If not, perhaps you don't need that much CPU power.
> 
> How big is the area you'd like to cover with wi-fi signal? Do you have any special, actual needs, such as DLNA streaming, USB sharing and the like? Are there any thick walls for the signal to go through? How many concurrent clients do you expect? Do you need high speed for HD streaming?
> 
> Perhaps a nice AP/WRouter such as the TP-Link TL-WR843ND would do the trick, and not require robbing a bank...



Wow, that's a great reply.
Well, I primarily use 2 pcs to game. I use another strictly for 24/7 security purposes which log video.
I also use another pc for business applications using MS Live Meeting Conference software and MS Office 2010 , uploading and downloading files a lot, multitasking, etc. and such.
I also have a Sony Playstation3 that the kids use and I want to be able to stream movies from that to a tv.
As far as the home it is 2200 square feet, 2 story, typical wood frame construction. Walls are 2" x 4" interior drywalled 1/2" thick as usual..

Is dual-band wireless essential to you? 
Not sure... I just want no lag issues or speed issues?

Are USB ports for storage/print sharing truly necessary?
No... 

Do you plan on using complicated QoS or SPI Firewalling rules? 
I don't know...what do you think?

HTTP/Keywords filtering?
I don't think so...

I don't mind spending good money if I get good satisfaction and not many problems.

THANKS


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 28, 2013)

A few points.

1) A wired ethernet router is still rated on speeds.  If you're currently running a 10/100 network right now then almost any router will do you right.
2) You seem like you just want a simple answer.  There isn't one here.  A question as open ended as this has a dozen good answers.
3)  Do you really need anything fancy?  Again, fancy is expensive.  Expensive, without being able to use it, is painful.  People generally aren't selling you anything here, so they try to recommend the cheapest good solution.



That said, here's what I'm getting from this thread.
1) I'm not a system administrator.  I want something that will work with a minimum of setup and I don't have to deal with.
2) I need at least 5 wired ports for my current devices to function.
3) I've got a switch (of unknown speed) already doing me right.
4) I won't be using many high level features, but I want reliability.

If these are amicable solutions, then:
Buy a wireless router, with a speed rating at least as fast as your switch (10/100 or 10/1000/1000 are common speeds). 
Run the network Modem->Router->Switch.  Most routers only have 4 wired ethernet.  Plug the three most important (i.e. the video camera and work PCs) devices into the router, with the other devices going to the switch.
Configure the router to have WPA2 authentication, and set the SSID not to broadcast.

Dual band is nice for internal network speeds.  Generally speaking, regular wireless N will saturate whatever internet connection you've got.  Because it doesn't sound like you stream a lot, go with the cheaper single band option.
Read up in wireless security.  QoS (quality of service) and a lot of the other features can prioritize business related traffic.  It's ideal in a home networking environment, as some other bandwidth hungry applications can make the network crawl otherwise.

In short, keep the switch.  Buy a decent wireless N single band router with a built in switch (4 ports is usually all you get).  I'm partial to the ASUS RT-N16 myself, but that's personal needs focused (Gigabit wired for home media sharing).  You should be up and running inside of 10 minutes.  My only caution to you is expensive doesn't mean better, it only means more features.  You won't use the features that DD-wrt or other linux router distros bring to the table, so don't pay for them.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2013)

why not just hook up a cheap wireless access point after your existing routers?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mussels said:


> why not just hook up a cheap wireless access point after your existing routers?



+1 this, He could keep the router he has and just pickup a cost efficant AP


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 28, 2013)

What's your budget for an AP?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2013)

RC is going to suggest you grab an expensive amped wireless AP.


i suggest something cheap, my preferred brand is TP link.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 28, 2013)

$45 for a cheap wireless access point.
$100 for a cheap wireless router.


So creating your own network, having QoS and other features, and generally less difficult setup (for people who have minimal technical skills) is worth what to you?


An AP is the very cheapest solution.  I cannot argue that.  The best solution, that's debatable.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 28, 2013)

My Amped R10000G is 109 off amazon. It's a full blown router that has 4 guest networks,all your reg. sec. types for all those+the main one, all the usual other router features + VLANs/QoS/Firewall with anti-DDoS and lots of other features.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2013)

meanwhile my TP links can be had for <$40, and have most of the same fancy features 

including my personal favourite, bandwidth limiting. nice to be able to prevent guests from hogging your internet connection.


----------



## Raw (Jan 28, 2013)

*I'm partial to the ASUS RT-N16 myself*



lilhasselhoffer said:


> A few points.
> 
> 1) A wired ethernet router is still rated on speeds.  If you're currently running a 10/100 network right now then almost any router will do you right.
> 2) You seem like you just want a simple answer.  There isn't one here.  A question as open ended as this has a dozen good answers.
> ...



Once again, that's a perfect reply to my questions and needs and I thank you. Especially for a recommendation of the ASUS RT-N16 that you yourself use.
That looks to be the one I need.
Less than $90.00 and should do the trick for me, I'm all over it.
I will order one right now.
Man, I love TPU. You guys are the best.
Thanks


----------



## Raw (Jan 28, 2013)

*But lilhasselhoffers reply to me was perfect*



Mussels said:


> why not just hook up a cheap wireless access point after your existing routers?



Geez, I really don't know why Mussels, but I like lilhasselhoffers explaination above and that seems like the perfect solution to what I want to do and exactly what I need.

I don't even know what a "wireless access point" is but I do know what a wireless router is.

But lilhasselhoffers reply to me was perfect, he knew just what I want to do and he made it easy for me to get what I need.

That's just what I was looking for.
But thanks for your input (it probably is valauble enough and is also a good solution but I'm going to take the easy way out and get his recommendation).


----------



## Raw (Jan 28, 2013)

*Looks like another fantastic solution.*



remixedcat said:


> My Amped R10000G is 109 off amazon. It's a full blown router that has 4 guest networks,all your reg. sec. types for all those+the main one, all the usual other router features + VLANs/QoS/Firewall with anti-DDoS and lots of other features.



Looks like another decent solution. But I'm sticking with lilhasselhoffers idea with the ASUS RT-N16. It seems perfect for my needs.
Already ordered.

Thank you for your input though, it is appreciated.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2013)

wireless AP's connect after your router, as an ethernet device. it simply adds wifi to your existing network. no need to replace anything.

wifi AP's are the same thing as a wifi router, except with an ethernet input (instead of cable/dsl/fibre etc)


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 13, 2013)

wat?


----------

